

You could have invented git (and maybe you already have) - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/you-could-have-invented-git-and-maybe-you-already-have/

======
sajid
Smart people learning from each other? I don't think that's allowed on the
interwebs.

